# Pork Loin Injection?



## m i z-b b q (Oct 3, 2012)

Well Ladies and Gents, I will hopefully(weather permitting) be doing my first smoke this weekend since joining this forum.  I am pretty excited for a day of football and delicious aroma from the back yard... Gonna be a good day Tater...

Anyways I am planning on smoking a whole pork loin and a pork butt I had left over.  The pork butt is only ~6lbs so I plan on trying to cut the loin into separate similarly sized roasts to try to keep the cook times around the same.  I say that because I have read that most people on here opt to pull the pork butt but I found that my household enjoys just the sliced/chunked version of the BBQ sandwich.  This cuts down on the smoke time as well as I do not have to fight the "stall" as hard to get it to 160-165.

But on to my question... I am hoping to inject the pork loin with a concoction that I have been wanting to try but wanted some input.  Here is my plan

2 cups apple juice 
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp garlic power
2 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp salt
1-2 tbsp cayenne

I am shooting for a "sweet heat" with this injection and will be mopping in the final hours with a sweet/spicy BBQ sauce I have also concocted over the years.

Any thoughts??


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a good mixture to inject. Only one way to find out. Do it and eat it. Lol


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 3, 2012)

If you take that pork butt to about 190, you should be able to slice it wityh a plastic knife!  Just sayin'  ...

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF Miz. You'll find a lot to learn here from theses guys n gals. For your smoke the loin will smoke/cook faster then your butt cause it it a denser cut of pork then your shoulder/butt. It will smoke faster so I would put on the butt (6lbs) should take maybe 7-9 hours and the loin maybe 3-4 hours. If I remember correctly. As for injecting your loin I would say that it won't take again because of the density of the meat it wouldn't allow the liquid to move or flow aound a looser cut of meat like your butt. You can try it but I would inject it the night before and let it sit in a zip-lock baggie. Heck give it a shot and let us know how it come out and don't forget the Q-View.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 3, 2012)

I usually dry rub my loin but have never injected.  The meat is so flavorful the dry rub should be adequate.  I also pull my loin off at 142 - 143 internal temp and let it rest and the IT should come up to 145.  You can separate that 6lber into 2 or three sections and experiment.  That's always fun.

Pork butt is entirely different cook and I'm sure your research has got you all kinds of good ideas for that piece of meat!


----------



## m i z-b b q (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I wanted to post the final Q-View on today's smoke.  The injections actually worked quite well as you could tell a distinct difference between the different cuts.  I will be posting the full BBQ post tomorrow but I wanted to keep y'all posted as well





















Luke


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks kind of Juuuuuuiiiiiiicyyyyyy!!!! Great job!!!


----------

